# DS #1342: Gyakuten Saiban 3 (Japan)



## shaunj66 (Aug 20, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-2019^^


----------



## Glacius0 (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice release. Too many nice releases recently..I don't have the time to play ~_~


----------



## miikes (Aug 20, 2007)

great! an early dump!

ah, I was late getting this because gbatemp was down (for maintenance). You don't want to know I found out about it >_


----------



## Bergunzo (Aug 20, 2007)

YEEEEAHHHH but it's a lot in anticipe  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 better.


----------



## pkprostudio (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm gonna wait for the US one. (Didn't even clear the second game yet.)


----------



## Icarus (Aug 20, 2007)

I just finished the first chapter. It took me a whopping 2 hours to finish it!!! It was a really interesting story though. Can't wait to play the 2nd chapter !!! 

Anyone knows if this game has an extra Chapter that uses touch screen controls or something? [just like the first Phoenix Wright]


----------



## Echo1 (Aug 20, 2007)

YAY!  I'm looking forward to playing this in a bit.


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 20, 2007)

OBJECTION!


----------



## Digeman (Aug 20, 2007)

Does this one also include an english version just as Phoenix Wright 2 did?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Spelling


----------



## RagolSlayer (Aug 20, 2007)

Not sure if this is the right place to post, so sorry if it is.

Just downloaded this and tried running it on my M3 Perfect/Passcard 3, but ended up getting a white screen as soon as it loaded up. I tried patching it with the ARM 7 patch, no luck. Is there any way I can get this to work, or do I have to wait? Thanks.


----------



## darkpaladinmfc (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes this has an English option. Slightly off-topic: Somebody please get me a Phoenix Wright 2 save with the game complete or up to the 4th case (can be japanese or english). I really need to beat the last case of PW2 before playing this and my save got deleted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Just PM or reply to my thread in the NDS- Game Help, Hints and Tips forum.


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, at least it breaks the slump of so many crappy releases. I myself can't wait for the appolo series


----------



## HBK (Aug 20, 2007)

Still got to play the 1st.


----------



## phoood (Aug 20, 2007)

My name will forever engraved here on a great topic.  Too bad my laptop is too busy right now to convert it.  I need a slot 1 >.>


----------



## flai (Aug 20, 2007)

Still got to finish the first


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 20, 2007)

HOLY SHIT, its in English again! YAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!


----------



## loathsome (Aug 20, 2007)

YAY PW3!

Now I need to a) learn Japanese or b) wait for the US-release.


----------



## loathsome (Aug 20, 2007)

HOLY FUCK LOL.

This contains english language as well. S-W-E-E-T!


----------



## Seven (Aug 20, 2007)

English option! Hoorah!


----------



## Retal (Aug 20, 2007)

There's something critical that I don't get here.  Gyakuten Saiban 4 was released months ago. What's up with that?


----------



## jaxxster (Aug 20, 2007)

This game is sex! Ive been waiting for this for ages!!


----------



## loathsome (Aug 20, 2007)

What's this "best price"-thing about?


----------



## Gamer (Aug 20, 2007)

I was wondering... does the english option have spelling errors?

It's just I don't know if I should wait for the US version or play this...


----------



## Kamakazie (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> There's something critical that I don't get here.  Gyakuten Saiban 4 was released months ago. What's up with that?
> 
> 
> Gyakuten Saiban 1-3 were GBA games ported to the DS, they are older games; GS4 is new, and the first one in the series to be on the DS without being a port.
> ...


Judging from the previous games in the series, the English option in this will be identical to the US release.


----------



## m2pt5 (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Retal @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> There's something critical that I don't get here.Â Gyakuten Saiban 4 was released months ago. What's up with that?


GS/PW1-3 are DS remakes of GBA games. GS4 is DS only.

Also, I'm digging the first case. Playing as Mia and defending Phoenix is definitely interesting. Payne's "OBJECTION!" voice is still annoying as hell, too.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 20, 2007)

I never believe I would say that but my farm is taking me too much of my time right now for me to try this... (Yes my rune factory's farm, why ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Blackbull33 (Aug 20, 2007)

Gamer said:


> I was wondering... does the english option have spelling errors?
> 
> It's just I don't know if I should wait for the US version or play this...


Judging from the previous games in the series, the English option in this will be identical to the US release.

[/quote]

Can anyone confirm if the above is true? I'm sure I heard somewhere that the English language option in the Japanese version of PW2 was pretty poor


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 20, 2007)

Aww yeah, I come back from vacation, and this is the first thing I see (as the IRC-channel topic, but eh). Awesome!

@Blackbull33: The English version in the Japanese release was identical to the US-release in both PW1 and PW2. I checked that myself.


----------



## Mr Shhh (Aug 20, 2007)

No, its the same.

GS3 has no Bonus Level but 5 regular Level.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm still finishing the 2nd game..


----------



## dualscreenman (Aug 20, 2007)

My brother lost my Supercard yesterday.

The only other flashcart I have is a 128mbit one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









FUCK THIS SHIT 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*EDIT* On a related note, I'd like to bear Martin Korth's children, though I am male.


----------



## Torte (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes! My dream came true!

Now, why is it that this thread is already flooded by people who 1. haven't finished PW1 or 2 yet; 2. don't care to try it because they are occupied with other not-so-good games (Rune Factory I can understand); 3. didn't even know there was dual-language support until just now.

Fans rejoice!  I'm so glad I only have the one morning class today


----------



## JSR2K (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh lalala, it's out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Yeah I'm French)
and 5 story ! Well, 4 for me as i already tried the homemade english translation for the gba version (1st Story).
I will buy it when it will be out in Europe to reward Capcom.


----------



## IBNobody (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Blackbull33 @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> Can anyone confirm if the above is true? I'm sure I heard somewhere that the English language option in the Japanese version of PW2 was pretty poor



Gyakuten Saiban 2's English translation was excellent. I played PW1 and GS2, and I didn't see any problems.

GS2 and GS3 basically have the US versions built in. Even the title screens and exclamation phrases (HOLD IT! OBJECTION! TAKE THAT!) were in English.


----------



## When Im Gone (Aug 20, 2007)

Lol I liked the part in the the first trial where Mia Fey said "I guess we know whos milkshake brings all the boys to the yard" (Referring to PW girlfriend)


----------



## Louse76 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yay! Are we going to have translated release names for all games?

That really would be great!


----------



## cenotaph (Aug 20, 2007)

Fucking yes.


----------



## MaHe (Aug 20, 2007)

Friggin' finally. I hyper-ventilated when I saw the early dump this morning. The first part of the very first case is boring, but the second one is brilliant. Just started the second case and I even have a feeling who's the culprit before an incident even happened, haha. Though, I'm most probably wrong.


----------



## knocturnal (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Torte @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> Yes! My dream came true!
> 
> Now, why is it that this thread is already flooded by people who 1. haven't finished PW1 or 2 yet; 2. don't care to try it because they are occupied with other not-so-good games (Rune Factory I can understand); 3. didn't even know there was dual-language support until just now.
> 
> Fans rejoice!Â I'm so glad I only have the one morning class today



Well you're going to hate me then because I haven't even played the second one yet. I bought the second one back in January, so why didn't I play it you ask? Because I bought Twilight Princess on the same day and I received my M3 simply and micro sd card the very next day. Since I'll probably go ahead and buy the third one when it comes out I might as well go ahead and start on the second one since I am in between DS games now. I'm a huge fan of the series and I blazed through the 1st one (well not the last case, that one took me a LOOOOONG time compaed to the other ones). Might as well say goodbye to the rest of my games now and get to it so I can jump right into 3 when it comes out in the states.


----------



## ilovengage (Aug 20, 2007)

I was trying this with my old F2A and Loadme (because my DS-X bricked and I don't have a new flash card yet) and when I start it I get a Japanese message (can't read it). If I start with a game inserted the DS makes this noise like ejecting the game card in an official game and stops with a white screen. Somebody knows what I could do (EXCEPT buying a new flash card 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I will do this, but don't know when, yet)


----------



## MaHe (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, and just two curious things I've noticed when comparing the fan translation of the first case with the official one -> some things to be different and most notably: the translator kept the nickname Dolly as a reference to the fan translation.


----------



## Harsky (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(MaHe @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> Oh, and just two curious things I've noticed when comparing the fan translation of the first case with the official one -> some things to be different and most notably: the translator kept the nickname Dolly as a reference to the fan translation.


Yeah, but they changed the name of the University. 

I thought P.U in the fan translation was amusing.

That said, there does always seem to be a lot of people not knowing this game comes with an English option and the ones who do, don't want to play it because they are expecting babelfish quality translation. 

Either way, these people are the ones who'll be getting the US release which in turn will boost the chances of PW4 being released.


----------



## funem (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice been waiting for this since I completed the first two. Just started playing this one and it looks good. Yay for having the English option. 

HOLD IT ! is the 4th one going to be released in English does anyone know ( or even have a rough releases date ( other than sometime in the the future )).

Phoenix Wright..... Boot to the head..........


----------



## jchen (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone here going to buy the game? capcom wont release 4 if 3 doesnt do well


----------



## Harsky (Aug 20, 2007)

QUOTE(jchen @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> Anyone here going to buy the game? capcom wont release 4 if 3 doesnt do well


Generally, that's what they said about PW3 but they still released it.


----------



## fnh (Aug 20, 2007)

I am on the first case of the second one, didn't feel like playing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (downloaded the Japanese version when it came out )


----------



## Jhongerkong (Aug 21, 2007)

man is this awesome! just when gbatemp comes back, bam! pheonix wright is dumped! im so stoked!!!



if only my ds wasnt being repaired


----------



## bollocks (Aug 21, 2007)

GS4 is almost certainly coming to the US and Europe, I believe they've already showcased a partial English version at some European event. And it's going to be called "Apollo Justice: Ace Attorney",


----------



## DrKupo (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll play this until tomorrow, and at that point it goes on the shelf. Bioshock time!


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Aug 21, 2007)

This game is nice. Anyone know who translated this? Any other work of him/her?


----------



## r1cky (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Sc4rFac3d @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> This game is nice. Anyone know who translated this? Any other work of him/her?



Check out the credits @ the end of the game. They'll probably mention the translator's name or at least the company that he/she works for. I'm guessing it's someone from Capcom.


----------



## shadowboy (Aug 21, 2007)

Case 1 was fun.

The dude that didn't rate this 100 deserves death, slow and painful.
*Is a bigot*


----------



## T-hug (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(pkprostudio @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> I'm gonna wait for the US one. (Didn't even clear the second game yet.)



lol I'm the same, up to case 3 on GS2!
As much as I love these games I can only take so much of it at a time.


----------



## Naouak (Aug 21, 2007)

the 4th one will come out in europe, in Japan expo, a french convention of japan culture there were a onference about it as apollo justice explaining the game.


----------



## Opium (Aug 21, 2007)

The first one was brilliant but the second one annoyed me a little. The cases were a little boring plus very confusing. You were very limited in what you could do and if you didn't do something in the obscure order that the game wanted you to do it in you couldn't advance. The first game wasn't like that so much.

I'm up to the final case in GS2, it's not too much fun playing this game with a walkthrough in your lap. Wonder if the third one will be a return to style.


----------



## Linkiboy (Aug 21, 2007)

Well I beat the first case a few hours ago... this game is great. Pretty good first case, even if it was predictable.


----------



## ediblebird (Aug 21, 2007)

I Just started the second game so its gonna be a while until i can play this.


----------



## CannonBallZ (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> The first one was brilliant but the second one annoyed me a little. The cases were a little boring plus very confusing. You were very limited in what you could do and if you didn't do something in the obscure order that the game wanted you to do it in you couldn't advance. The first game wasn't like that so much.
> 
> I'm up to the final case in GS2, it's not too much fun playing this game with a walkthrough in your lap. Wonder if the third one will be a return to style.



That is so true, friggin psych locks....


----------



## xenon (Aug 21, 2007)

Quick summary for the casuals:

- This release includes a full English translation. This translation is probably the exact same that people will find in USA and UK releases, so there's no real reason to wait for USA/EUR versions. At least, this is not a valid reason! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- English translation, like in the past, is not really poor. I would say it's just poorly spell-checked. It's not made by Japanese people who learned some English in school, but by people knowing both countries' language and culture.

- This episode does _not_ contain a bonus mission and does not use DS-specific hardware features (apart from the usual yelling); the next (fourth) episode does, being the first natively designed for the DS. Speaking of which...

- ...It may be puzzling to see that episode 4 was released in Japan four months before this one. It makes some sense if you consider that 1, 2 and 3 are a "Phoenix Trilogy", while 4 is a whole new story, probably developed while 1, 2 and 3 were quickly released in their DS reincarnation.

Bottom line: assuming you played and liked episodes 1 and 2, there's no reason not to play this release. It's in English, and it's meant to be played third, even if it was released after 4.

Oh, and nothing is known as of now about a Western release of Gyakuten Saiban 4, which unfortunately does _not_ include an English translation.


----------



## Shinji (Aug 21, 2007)

I just started this one.  I LOVE these games.

I would personally rather read through a chapter in the Phoenix Wright story than any dumb ol Harry Potter book any day (=P to you all)

And hm, you made our defendant cry...that P on his shirt doesnt stand for "Phoenix"...thats really a strange line and yes, I do understand what Marvin implied >_>


----------



## Aril (Aug 21, 2007)

OMG !!!!

It's hereeeee !
See you guyz, I've got a game to finish


----------



## clockworkvictim (Aug 21, 2007)

Great game.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 21, 2007)

Day I go out, this game is dumped.

Gotta start on it tomorrow.


----------



## Spikey (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow! Loving this so far!
Found it odd that the 2nd case was NOT about a murder!!!But then it turned out that the evidence used to prove the person's innocence from one crime make them look to be the murderer of someone! So... same old murder cases...
I'll be picking up the rest of the 2nd case tomorrow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Off to bed for me for now though.


----------



## ImperialX (Aug 21, 2007)

OH YEAH!!!!! It's time to start playing overnight! So many good releases this month!


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 21, 2007)

I loved the first one, the second one was a bit confusing and a bit boring but I did enjoy it indeed...
I even played the first chapter of GS3 ( the fan made translation on the GBA ) and I really liked it, so I guess I will play this one too.
It still puzzles me how did they go about porting this game to the DS, since the GBA has a slightly lower resolution I wonder how come the DS version does not have borders or stretched images...
Well, I guess I'll just play it !


----------



## ujoewong (Aug 21, 2007)

What is the Save Type for this game? Using EZ 5 here..


----------



## cubin' (Aug 21, 2007)

are there any rape cases?


----------



## ImperialX (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> are there any rape cases?



lol, no there aren't.


----------



## ugly_rose (Aug 21, 2007)

xenon said:


> Oh, and *nothing* is known as of now about a Western release of Gyakuten Saiban 4, which unfortunately does _not_ include an English translation.









 This has already been proved. As quoted from the GS4 discussion:



OrR said:


> Jax said:
> 
> 
> > ugly_rose said:
> ...





OrR said:


> http://buttonbasher.wordpress.com/2006/07/...pcom-interview/
> 
> 
> > 1UP: Recently the latest game, Gyakuten Saiban 4, was revealed in the Japanese press after a long period of teasing. Did Phoenix Wright’s surprise popularity in America affect how you approached the fourth game, perhaps in terms of cultural references or humor?
> ...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 21, 2007)

I dunno if this has been poited out, but they didn't do a great job with the translation:

"Your testimony crumbling like a house of cards.", or something very similar to that, as an example.


----------



## ugly_rose (Aug 21, 2007)

Sounds poetical to me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Your testimony crumbling like a house of cards,
Waves breaking against the skulls of madness.

What will remain, but a single speck of light,
When the trial's over and accusations are found true?

So sayeht the magi, Phoenix Wrighto.


----------



## Icarus (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> I would personally rather read through a chapter in the Phoenix Wright story than any dumb ol Harry Potter book any day (=P to you all)


Hehe I second that. Playing these games are equal as reading a 300-400-page book. And the stories are pretty interesting.


----------



## Dirtie (Aug 21, 2007)

How does the official translation of the first case compare to the fan translation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 21, 2007)

The new one is slightly more accurate and a bit funnier, in my opinion.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 21, 2007)

By the way, has anybody a save file with the completed first case ?
I also finished it a few weeks ago on the GBA and I don't feel like wasting 2+ hour to get where I was already...
By the way I'm using a G6real, but any save time will do it, thanks to the online save converter...


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(filozof @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Aug 20 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I would personally rather read through a chapter in the Phoenix Wright story than any dumb ol Harry Potter book any day (=P to you all)
> ...



Someone _should_ make books out of these and try selling them to Capcom/Nintendo/whoever.


----------



## Bentso (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes english language included!

Allthough I still haven't even played Heroes Of Mana, Luminous Arc and Harvest Moon.

Got stuck playing Indy 4 and Sam & Max with ScummvmDS.


----------



## acidrain (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> By the way, has anybody a save file with the completed first case ?
> I also finished it a few weeks ago on the GBA and I don't feel like wasting 2+ hour to get where I was already...
> By the way I'm using a G6real, but any save time will do it, thanks to the online save converter...



I've uploaded a complete save. Check in the download section.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(acidrain @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ARM73 @ Aug 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way, has anybody a save file with the completed first case ?
> ...




Thanks!!

...Wait...How did you finish the whole game so fast ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mhmm.. I think it's a joke, or maybe you uploaded the wrong file, it's a save file just like mines, chapter 1-2, nothing else unlocked it seems.


----------



## ugly_rose (Aug 21, 2007)

Wasn't that what you asked for?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





As I understood it you wanted chapter 1 cleared so you could continue on from chapter 2?


----------



## Heran Bago (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(FireEmblemGuy @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> The new one is slightly more accurate and a bit funnier, in my opinion.


yep
hemorrhoids > buttock imo


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 21, 2007)

i didn't played the first

i'm with the 2nd and i didn't beat it xD


sooo , i hope when i clear the 2nd the english 3rd comes


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Aug 21, 2007)

I couldn't stop playing this game, but I came online to answer some questions and stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





QUOTE(filozof @ Aug 20 2007 said:


> I just finished the first chapter. It took me a whopping 2 hours to finish it!!! It was a really interesting story though. Can't wait to play the 2nd chapter !!!
> 
> Anyone knows if this game has an extra Chapter that uses touch screen controls or something? [just like the first Phoenix Wright]
> 
> ...


Indeed. The English is on a higher level too. I don't understand some words 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can guess what they mean though.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 21, 2007)

OMG, just saw this was out  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Awesome, awesome, awesome.


----------



## Haruspex (Aug 21, 2007)

At last a good game that isn't a freaking RPG!

*OBJECTION!**Inner Haruspex: But you enjoyed them some years ago!* *Objection!* Exactly some years ago. Too old for this stuff now


----------



## lawliet (Aug 21, 2007)

I just finished the first case and I loved it! The case was much longer than the other first cases and took quite a while.

I loved how Young Mia was in court. She's much more cocky and confident than poor Phoenix, especially when she flicks her hair and gives that cocky smile.

Oh and poor Winston Payne - losing his hair to Mia and then future cases to Phoenix and Odoroki. keke...

@filozof: If you want all those DS goodness, we'll have to wait till the fourth one is localized. And I think the pre-requisite is good sales for the third one. I should be getting the third one when it's released in the US myself though I'll probably have to "import it" seeing that I don't live in the US.


----------



## xflash (Aug 21, 2007)

man it sounds like almost nobody here have actually beaten the first and second one yet lol anyway after playing the first case for an hour i'v lost all my respect for phoenix lol


----------



## coolbho3000 (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(lawliet @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> I think the pre-requisite is good sales for the third one.



Well nobody here is helping much in that instance.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 21, 2007)

First case:

"The Union Jack is the flag of England"


----------



## sigmax (Aug 21, 2007)

WoW Nice


----------



## jelbo (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> The first one was brilliant but the second one annoyed me a little. The cases were a little boring plus very confusing. You were very limited in what you could do and if you didn't do something in the obscure order that the game wanted you to do it in you couldn't advance. The first game wasn't like that so much.
> 
> I'm up to the final case in GS2, it's not too much fun playing this game with a walkthrough in your lap. Wonder if the third one will be a return to style.


I'm thinking to just skip PW2 and continue with GS3 from PW1. Should I? I loved PW1, but I keep hearing PW2 is a bit of a letdown and boring. I hate boring, tedious games...


----------



## [Jez] (Aug 21, 2007)

the perfect housesitting game, if i can avoid playing it for that long


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The first one was brilliant but the second one annoyed me a little. The cases were a little boring plus very confusing. You were very limited in what you could do and if you didn't do something in the obscure order that the game wanted you to do it in you couldn't advance. The first game wasn't like that so much.
> ...



Neither game bored me...


----------



## emoo55 (Aug 21, 2007)

I cant find a walkthorugh! anyone please help me. I try both ds and gba version but the gba version is messed texted. and no ds walkthrough yet. Any help?


----------



## Siro (Aug 21, 2007)

The first 2 games were so addictive and I am already half way through the second case in GS 3 loved every bit of it till now


----------



## ssj4android (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(emoo55 @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> I cant find a walkthorugh! anyone please help me. I try both ds and gba version but the gba version is messed texted. and no ds walkthrough yet. Any help?



The one on GameFAQs? The first half is Japanese or something, but the second half is English. Just scroll down.


----------



## Sil3n7 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hold IT!!!


----------



## xenon (Aug 21, 2007)

About the Western release of episode 4:


QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> This has already been proved. As quoted from the GS4 discussion:
> [...]
> I guess my wording wasn't the clearest. I take for granted that it *will* be released, I meant we know nothing about dates.
> 
> ...


Easily avoidable mistake, but I'm afraid European History is not most picked topic in quiz games worldwide...


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 21, 2007)

It's nothing about history, it's the present.  It's not the flag of England and if you're going to be pedantic about it, it's not called the Union Jack either


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Aug 21, 2007)

Actually we was taught just a few days in ago that it IS called Union Jack, huh?


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Wolfsclaw @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> Actually we was taught just a few days in ago that it IS called Union Jack, huh?



It's only called the union jack when it's flown as a jack (A small flag on a ship).  The correct name is the Union Flag, but like I say that's a bit pedantic.  The biggest mistake is saying it's the flag of England...


----------



## OrR (Aug 21, 2007)

Yay, finally another game that forces me to play it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(lawliet @ Aug 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I think the pre-requisite is good sales for the third one.
> ...


PW hype at GBAtemp sold a lot of copies of the game. Some people have got ethics left.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ARM73 @ Aug 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(acidrain @ Aug 21 2007 said:
> ...




Actually I was looking for a COMPLETE chapter one file, and 1-2 is almost at the beginning, plus acidrain claimed that he completed the WHOLE game in his post and in the download section it says that he unlocked every chapter....
Anyway not a big deal, I just wanted to save myself the pain to go trough the whole case one more time, but I'm gonna be fine. 
Thanks.


----------



## acidrain (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ugly_rose @ Aug 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ARM73 @ Aug 21 2007 said:
> ...



Is there anybody else who tried the savegame.  Because I really don't understand why it didn't work for you.  It's not a joke and not a fake, all I did was putting GS3 for GBA in slot 2 and it unlocked everything.


----------



## Reduxed (Aug 21, 2007)

holy crap, this had english!!!


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 21, 2007)

acidrain said:


> ARM73 said:
> 
> 
> > ugly_rose said:
> ...




No kidding ?
GS3 for the *GBA ?*
Are you aware that this is the topic for GS3 for the *DS ?*
No wonder you had the chance to beat the whole game lol......
But thanks anyway, really


----------



## Neko (Aug 21, 2007)

If you put the original GS3 for GBA in the GBA Slot while playing the DS version of GS3 it will automatically unlock everything. 
That is what you get for buying their games.


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 21, 2007)

QUOTE(Dominik93 @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> If you put the original GS3 for GBA in the GBA Slot while playing the DS version of GS3 it will automatically unlock everything.
> That is what you get for buying their games.



Yeah..my bad, I misunderstood that bit of information.
By the way I have both slot-1 and 2 flashcarts so I guess I could just link the two games right ?
Anyway it's not that important, I am planning to play trough this game no matter what, I just didn't want to replay chapter 1.
But I'm already on chapter 2 now, thanks to some good soul out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , so I'm really ready to go !


----------



## kudaku (Aug 21, 2007)

first chapter was amazing


----------



## svenk91 (Aug 21, 2007)

second chapter seems to stuck with me. i should recieve some call of where a little girl(no more intel against spoilers) would be acording to a faq for the gba game but i'm not getting it. i tried everything. now i have to do it again i think


----------



## HipN (Aug 22, 2007)

I need help with the second case!!

Im in the trail, and Detective Dick w/e is giving his statement. Now what do I do in the first cross examination?


----------



## Aril (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE(svenk91 @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> second chapter seems to stuck with me. i should recieve some call of where a little girl(no more intel against spoilers) would be acording to a faq for the gba game but i'm not getting it. i tried everything. now i have to do it again i think



Yeah same here, someone help please  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Just figured it out, You need to show the blackmail letter to larry and then the phone will ring.


----------



## 4saken (Aug 22, 2007)

I gave into temptation and started yesterday, after telling myself why I was waiting for the US release. Is there a possibility that some ROM hacker can remove the Japanese part of the game (reducing the game size), as well as making it so that you do not need to press the button to get to the English screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Should be the same as the US release that way!

The music in this game is nice - sounds even nicer in the Gyakuten Saiban orchestra/jazz tracks


----------



## lawliet (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Opium @ Aug 21 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > The first one was brilliant but the second one annoyed me a little. The cases were a little boring plus very confusing. You were very limited in what you could do and if you didn't do something in the obscure order that the game wanted you to do it in you couldn't advance. The first game wasn't like that so much.
> ...


I think acidrain meant placing the GBA game in Slot 2 to unlock the cases for Slot 1.


----------



## kwerdenker (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE(HipN @ Aug 22 2007 said:


> I need help with the second case!!
> 
> Im in the trail, and Detective Dick w/e is giving his statement. Now what do I do in the first cross examination?



you have to do this:
press him on everything and then present the urn on his statement, that the thief only steals valuable items


----------



## xenon (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE(BlueStar @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> It's nothing about history, it's the present.Â It's not the flag of England and if you're going to be pedantic about it, it's not called the Union Jack either


I meant that history should have taught people about England, Scotland, Wales, Ireland and their union that the flag graphically represents (yes, I know Wales is missing). Pedantic are go!


----------



## sylux92 (Aug 22, 2007)

Is anyone on the third case yet?


----------



## Sir VG (Aug 23, 2007)

QUOTE(jelbo @ Aug 21 2007 said:


> I'm thinking to just skip PW2 and continue with GS3 from PW1. Should I? I loved PW1, but I keep hearing PW2 is a bit of a letdown and boring. I hate boring, tedious games...
> 
> 
> NO!!!! DO NOT SKIP PWAA:JFA.  There are numerous references in PWAA:TAT that you will miss and be confused on.  Play the games in order.
> ...



I'm already on Case 5.  Which looks to be quite interesting.


----------



## Bergunzo (Aug 24, 2007)

does anyone has a save from the 2° case when you accept to defend ...... you know who! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Or it's also good from the begin of the 2° case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 please help me


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 25, 2007)

Finished the game yesterday. Awesome game, epic final case, awesome cases 2 & 3, best english Phoenix Wright yet.


----------



## Sir VG (Aug 26, 2007)

I finally finished this game.  The ending is EPIC.

And once again, after finishing case 5, I must stress: *PLAY THE GAMES IN ORDER*.  There's about a handful of cases that are important to know in order to fully comprehend Case 5.


----------



## FSSimon (Aug 26, 2007)

Partly related side-note. I have just finished whatching "Fracture". Great courtroom movie that reminded me a lot of this game...

http://www.metacritic.com/film/titles/fracture?q=fracture
Starring Anthony Hopkins, Ryan Gosling, David Strathairn, Rosamund Pike, Embeth Davidtz, Billy Burke, Cliff Curtis, and Fiona Shaw







			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> When a meticulous structural engineer (Hokins) is found innocent of the attempted murder of his wife (Davidtz), the young district attorney (Gosling) who is prosecuting him becomes a crusader for justice. Fracture is packed with twists and turns that weave in and out of the courtroom as the pair try to outwit each other. (New Line Cinema)


----------



## yamimg (Aug 26, 2007)

wow this game ending was just mind blowing i kind believe how great it was case 5 is definitally the best case ever


----------



## kwerdenker (Aug 27, 2007)

i think i just found conclusive evidence, that who ever does the localization is too much online or watches to much dvd:
in case 3 when you present something to the lady of blue screen, inc. and she has nothing to say you get the following sequence:
Maya: Umm, would you mind taking a look at this?
Basil: I'm sorry. That data is SuPer-Admin Restricted Desktop Access password-protected.
Maya: SuPer-Admin Restricted Desktop Access password-protected!? What!? This is madness!
Phoenix: No, Maya, that is SPARDA.
[...]

i honestly don't know when was the last time i laughed that hard

has anyone else noticed the reference?


----------



## Sleek (Aug 28, 2007)

Well here's my R4 ds save of the game

http://www.sendspace.com/file/m0h73u

this is the save before the ending

you must show one evidence to see it otherwise you're doomed

won't tell you spoils the story, which I already have done.

Got to agree this ending is a tear jerker.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Aug 28, 2007)

QUOTE(kwerdenker @ Aug 27 2007 said:


> i think i just found conclusive evidence, that who ever does the localization is too much online or watches to much dvd:
> in case 3 when you present something to the lady of blue screen, inc. and she has nothing to say you get the following sequence:
> Maya: Umm, would you mind taking a look at this?
> Basil: I'm sorry. That data is SuPer-Admin Restricted Desktop Access password-protected.
> ...


Yeah, this is awesome. There's also something else in case 3:
If you go to the Criminal Affairs Dept. before you're supposed to go there, you overhear a detective chatting with someone named "1337aZnPrInceSz". XD
A bunch of such references are in PW 1 and 2, too.


----------



## kudaku (Aug 29, 2007)

can someone give me a save for the second trial of case 5????
my save got corrupted!!!!
please????!?!?!!


----------



## Rommstain (Aug 31, 2007)

Can someone knowledgeable enough please give a rational explanation to this foolishly foolish fool ... on the account of why are the Japanese and English (it's October, right?) releases so far apart? Won't someone try to import this game just because they "can't wait"?


----------



## Dragonlord (Sep 2, 2007)

BTW... they had not brought this to a real end somehow...

In the last case they used the blood writing a couple of times as evidence but nowhere has been told:
- "why" it has been written there
- "who" wrote it there and
- why the writing is "upside down"

And does it mean now Armando has been sentenced ( to death )? Poor fella... I liked him a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Anybody knows the answers? Furthermore the translation has some bugs. At some places I had a lot of troubles to figure out what exactly they are expecting from me. Otherwise a great game. A pity you can't extract the music. I love the tunes


----------



## kwerdenker (Sep 7, 2007)

QUOTE(kudaku @ Aug 29 2007 said:


> can someone give me a save for the second trial of case 5????
> my save got corrupted!!!!
> please????!?!?!!



same thing just happened to me! please, does anyone have a save file for the second part of case 5? or at least a save game where i can restart case 5?

[edit: found a complete save in the download section, but i would be rely glad if someone had one from the middle of case 5. that thing is just too epic...]


----------



## MrLucky (Sep 9, 2007)

Gawd 'kin dammit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was saving on the second case, but second trial(the murder), 'cause my battery was low, but when it said "Please do not turn off or remove game something something"...
...MY DAMN BATTERY RUNS OUT.
DIE DIE DIE.





Gimme that save file, if there is one, plaz. >


----------



## Spikey (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> BTW... they had not brought this to a real end somehow...
> 
> In the last case they used the blood writing a couple of times as evidence but nowhere has been told:
> - "why" it has been written there
> ...


They did answer the questions! Dollie wrote it because she was trying to get Maya blamed for the death. It's upside down cause she wrote it while she was upside down?


----------



## Icarus (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(SpikeyNDS @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Sep 2 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW... they had not brought this to a real end somehow...
> ...


As Godot stabs Dahlia[in Misty Fey's body], she stabs Godot back in the visor. At her last strenght, Dahlia writes Maya's name on the statue. I think Dahlia was bending down[since she was stabbed] and it would've been easier to write it upside down at that position.


----------



## luckyluuk12 (Sep 9, 2007)

I've got a savefile of GS3. I've completed the first 2 cases and i haven't begon yet with the 3 case.


----------



## kwerdenker (Sep 11, 2007)

i have just played the last case (again) and made some save files along the way.
so if someone wants to jump to the first court or the second detective part of the last case i'll happily upload them.


----------

